# Tommy Gem 2 Rods



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Are they released yet to tackle shops to sell o will you be the only distributor.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SF,

My primary distributor (Joe Moore) has them in stock and will be getting them out to his network. I also sell direct so just let me know what you need!!

Tommy


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Tommy said:


> SF,
> 
> My primary distributor (Joe Moore) has them in stock and will be getting them out to his network. I also sell direct so just let me know what you need!!
> 
> Tommy


Thanks Tommy


----------

